# Feedback on rv products from super-seal.com



## rodjuliani (May 10, 2002)

I have heard some good things about "The Solution", that they call the world's best wateless car/rv wash & protectant!  Also; they now have a waste digester or holding tank treatment for both grey and black tanks called "Piranha"! Talked to a couple of people who say the stuff works better than any other on the market! Has anyone else heard anything about these products and if they really do the job?
Their website is super-seal.com   Give me some feedback as I am considering selling these products to help out with on the road expenses if they are top notch products!  Let me hear from you guys & gals.


----------



## BarneyS (May 11, 2002)

Feedback on rv products from super-seal.com

Rod,  You are "considering" selling these products?  Come on now - you are the owner of the company that makes or sells these products.  Please be up front with us and don't try to pose as something you are not.  Why don't you just say you have a company that makes something that we can use, in response to someones question?  See my response and others to your post in the General RVing section to see what kind of impression you are making.  You may want to re-think your marketing stratagy.  Why don't you sign on as one of the sponsors of this forum ?  - Seems to me you would be a natural fit.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI



Edited by - bsmith0337 on May 11 2002  10:22:09 AM


----------



## rodjuliani (Jun 4, 2002)

Feedback on rv products from super-seal.com

Towhom it may concern among RVusa.com readers:

First of all I would like to appologize for bragging about our products: "The Solution" & "Piranha" in a forum where I should not have even mentioned them; since I am the manufacturer and honestly did not realize that I shouldn't have posted in essense advertisements here; since if I had read on a little further, it would have been plain to see that this was a "no no"!  Again, sorry for any upset this may have caused and it will not happen again!
Sincerely,

Rod Juliani


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 4, 2002)

Feedback on rv products from super-seal.com

Rod,  
Thank you for responding to these posts.  I, for one, accept your apology and am glad to see you post an answer.  I think you probably have some great products, but I was just a bit "peeved" when you tried to advertise on the forum and have it appear as something else.
Thank you again for your response and I wish you every success in your business, and hope that all your RVing adventures are pleasant ones.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------

